# Lidocaine injection-Patient presented



## LanaW (Dec 16, 2010)

Patient presented for IUD placement - we did a lidocaine injection for pain management - can I bill sperately for this?  If so, what is the correct HCPCS please?
Thank you!

Lana


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 16, 2010)

You cannot bill for local anesthesia for a procedure.  See the Surgical Package Definition in CPT.  Do not use J2001 as that is for IV infusion.


----------



## preserene (Dec 16, 2010)

Lisa ,well if local for the integumentary I agree. if it  was a pudental block , won't it be considered a regional?; more over here, it is more likely that the physician gave a pudental for the a better dilation of the cx  of a stenosed Cx or to  manage with stricture or pinhole OS?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 16, 2010)

The CPT Surgical Package Definition applies to all procedures.


----------

